# Tournament, Chester, VA Sept. 12



## Predator Hunters Unlimted (Aug 30, 2009)

Bow Fishing Tournament Sept 12 at Pat's Sporting Goods in Colonial Heights, VA. We will be hitting the James River, $50 sign up fee per 2 man team. $5 big fish buy in. The tournament is sponsored by Predator Hunters Unlimited, there will be some give aways, with an %80 pay out. 10 Boats = $400 payout for example. Each boat can have 1 child under 16 for free. Email or check out our site for more details. Thanks,

Scott 
[email protected]
804-638-3777
Predatorhuntersunlimited.com


----------



## Predator Hunters Unlimted (Aug 30, 2009)

Prizes will now include CASH *1ST Place*, a brand new AMS Retriever PRO reel *2ND Place*, AMS Wave arrow rest *3RD Place*, AMS hand towels (limited supply), Free AMS Stickers, Predator Hunters Unlimited T-Shirts (limited supply)


----------

